# Working for Shipt



## Italnstallion99 (Sep 5, 2015)

For those of you who work/worked shipt. Are you able to go online whenever you want like Uber or must you select a certain schedule to work?

Can you also work outside your area? For example if I am visiting a buddy who lives an hour south can I work that zone or only the one I selected when I signed up?


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

Shipt prefers that you sign up for a schedule, but it is not required. I, personally, do not. The reason that they prefer that you sign up for a schedule is because they use the scheduled drivers to determine how many orders to accept from customers. They try not to accept more orders than driver availability can support.

When orders become available, drivers that are on the schedule have the first opportunity to claim them. If all scheduled drivers reject them, then they are posted to the Available Orders section of the app and any driver can claim them (whether on the schedule or not). So if you do not put yourself on the schedule, then the only orders that you will have access to are the orders that all of the scheduled drivers rejected. As you would expect, they are generally not very good. If you put yourself on the schedule, though, Shipt expects you to keep a reasonable acceptance rate. I don't know what their criteria is for determining what is reasonable.

Once you are on the platform, you can deliver in any market in the United States where Shipt is available. In order to do that, though, you have to manually change your market in the app. It will not automatically change it for you as you travel. Unlike other apps that have regions, though, it is really quick and easy to change your market in the Shipt app. You just pull up the list of markets, select the market that you want to work in, and that's it. You don't have to talk to anybody. You don't have to wait for any approval. It takes maybe 20 seconds to do it once you know how. Also, you do not have to physically be in the market to change your app to that market. So for instance, I am in New Jersey right now but lets say that I am going to be travelling to Indianapolis next week and I want to see if there is any opportunity to work there. I can set the market in my app to Indianapolis and see what orders are available in the Indy market right now without leaving New Jersey. Then once I've looked around, I can set my app back to New Jersey so that I see the orders that are available here.


----------



## Italnstallion99 (Sep 5, 2015)

Thanks.. Good to know. I did my interview today, one of the video questions threw me off guard. I hope I did well enough for them to consider me. I did receive a text shortly after my interview that my application is under review and once a sport opens up they will reach out to me. I guess it's a waiting game right now


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

Here shipt pays far less then insta cart.
Horrible offers totally taking advantage of you . My average with ic is 20 with shipt 8 dollars .
I just wanted to point out the pay difference .


----------



## Prius13 (Mar 29, 2017)

Virus flying around in grocery stores. Pass.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

Update . insta cart slashes rates . Today there not worth doing.
The money is with dd and gh. IC offers are coming in about 9 to 13 bucks and 25 items not worth it .
No tippers on IC any more . Gh has a min of 14 a offer dd average is 10 to 15 each .
I have spoken to many ic drivers they are all doing dd and gh. Its typical for ic to have 20 to 30 offers available .
Nobody wants to do there offers there not worth it.


----------



## brentb31 (May 23, 2018)

Just got back into Shipt this past weekend. Did $337 on 11 deliveries with 2 folks that didn't tip. About 12-13 hours of time including drive time to stores.


----------

